
Show HN: Problem Hunt – Discover a startup idea that actually solves a problem - cmacole
http://www.probhunt.com
======
colinmegill
...more millenial problems? The real version of this is Code For America,
which embeds devs with govs. Get the problems from people outside tech.

~~~
imglorp
Meaningful global problems, even, not just coffee and bicycles.

Managing water. Tracking disease and promoting vaccination. Tracking
government corruption. Funding nonprofits. Modernizing education. Etc x 100.
These aren't even third world problems any more.

~~~
cmacole
Great points, but I think all of those problems seem incredibly difficult to
solve as a new entrepreneur. I guess our service is more about the "lower
hanging fruits" for right now

~~~
colinmegill
I think that's weak minded bullshit. Aim higher.

------
Gys
The main problem seems people do not know the many solutions that already
exist. For example from this weeks ProblemHunt:

1\. But I only got an appetizer... Going out to eat with friends is fun, but
splitting the bill sucks. Either someone doesn't have cash or the person who
just got an appetizer ends up paying the same amount as everyone else.

A quick google gives a ton of solutions, like: splitabill.com kittysplit.com
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/splitwise-split-bills-
expens...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/splitwise-split-bills-
expenses/id458023433)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.msafiullah...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.msafiullah.splitbill)
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/03/split-lets-you-split-the-
bi...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/03/split-lets-you-split-the-bill-fairly-
not-equally/)

2\. Anyone got a charge? I love riding my bike while using my phone for its
GPS, but using the GPS completely drains my battery. By the time I get to my
destination my phones dead!

In Europe it would be no problem to charge your phone in most coffee shops,
bars or restaurants. In Asia they even advertise with 'free phone charge' (or
they put a price on it). But maybe I misunderstand the problem and is it more
specific ? There are also portable battery chargers in all sizes ?

For most of the other problems it would not be difficult to find an existing
solution either. So this could be an idea for monetization: have people set a
reward for solving their problem. In relation to how big the problem really is
to them ? I will then gladly solve the 'low hanging fruit' :-)

Edit: typing error

------
Gys
Another possible improvement: people should describe a possible ideal solution
as well. The problems now seem easy to solve but maybe its only because the
description is too vague.

~~~
cmacole
Interesting idea. My only bone to pick with solutions is that I think it
actually puts a limit on creativity. When you have a completely open ended
problem I think it sparks a different mechanism in your brain than when you
see a solution presented for you. Another thought I had was to maybe do less
problems per week, but really break down what's going on in each problem and
viewing the problem from multiple perspectives. Curious what your thoughts are
on that?

~~~
Gys
'My only bone to pick with solutions is that I think it actually puts a limit
on creativity'

I understand. That is true if one would use the 'problems' just as another
starting point for creativity. But for that one could already read newspapers,
Facebook, etc, etc. No need for these (to me) very vague problems.

'to maybe do less problems per week, but really break down what's going on in
each problem and viewing the problem from multiple perspectives'

But if _you_ try to look at all angles you might miss the problem a person
actually has ?

So I propose to have the person put in more effort - to push him/her into a
bit more focusing. Maybe by adding some extra questions by asking for
visualizing a solution. If someone does not want to think a little bit harder
for a solution to the problem, then there is no real problem. So that might be
a good filter as well ;-)

------
Uptrenda
One of the things that might be bad about this is competition. If I'm trying
to start a startup and I've noticed a common problem and there's zero
competition for solutions - that would be the ideal scenario for a new
startup. But a service like this could have multiple people inadvertently
working on duplicate solutions for the same problem. There is no mutex.

Don't get me wrong its a cool idea but probably nothing will beat basic
observation and creative thinking when it comes to finding new ideas.

~~~
cmacole
That's true multiple people could be working on the same problem, but I'd
counter with two points. One, MySpace came first and solved a similar problem
to Facebook, yet two totally different outcomes - execution is key. And two, I
think the cool thing about sending problems not "business ideas" is that one
problem statement could yield a thousand different solutions.

------
seanosaur
How would someone go about responding to these problems? For instance, #10 on
[http://www.probhunt.com/example2.html](http://www.probhunt.com/example2.html)
can be solved by joining one of the many IRC channels or Slack chats that
focus on the language.

------
kelheor
Interesting. I've created problems.club (I posted link to HN yesterday),
because I want to find a problems, which new startupers and other people like
me can solve. Your project pursues the same idea.

~~~
cmacole
Oh really that's interesting. Similar idea, two different approaches.

------
drwl
Or you can practice needfinding

------
dtemares
i think this is a great idea!

